# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  verifica pagamento bolli auto

## GINNY

Vorrei chiedere se per la Regione Lombardia è possibile verificare on line il pagamento dei bolli di circolazione. Qualcuno ha avuto questa esigenza? Sapete se è possibile?
Grazie   :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

So che sul sito dell'AdE c'è un servizio relativo al bollo auto: puoi vedere se ti è d'aiuto. 
ciao    

> Vorrei chiedere se per la Regione Lombardia è possibile verificare on line il pagamento dei bolli di circolazione. Qualcuno ha avuto questa esigenza? Sapete se è possibile?
> Grazie

----------


## GINNY

Era proprio lì che non riuscivo ed in effetti è abilitato solo per alcune Regioni. Non per la Lombardia.
Grazie mille...... e Buone Feste!!!!!!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## swami

> Vorrei chiedere se per la Regione Lombardia &#232; possibile verificare on line il pagamento dei bolli di circolazione. Qualcuno ha avuto questa esigenza? Sapete se &#232; possibile?
> Grazie

  dal sito della regione lombardia dovrebbe essere possibile vedere la "posizione bollo auto"  :Wink:  ... o forse fa parte dei servizi effettuabili con la CRS tipo variare il medico di base e altre cosine "evita coda"  :Big Grin:  ... ma sull'avviso che arriva a casa in questi giorni se nn ricordo male c'&#232; un link  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## missturtle

sul sito dell'agenzia entrate! E' comodissimo, trovi il link nell'home page sotto "servizi" mi sembra

----------


## GINNY

Ringrazio per l'interessamento, ma ripeto, non per la Regione Lombardia!!!!! 
Ciao

----------


## swami

> Ringrazio per l'interessamento, ma ripeto, non per la Regione Lombardia!!!!! 
> Ciao

  ed io t ripeto ... usa la CRS c'è, funziona, costa! usiamola  :Big Grin:

----------


## GINNY

Veramente avevo risposto a missturtle......

----------


## swami

> Veramente avevo risposto a missturtle......

  io invece sono curiosa di sapere se con la CRS t sei trovato bene? com'&#232; il servizio? visto che &#232; nostro e lo paghiamo  :Wink:

----------


## missturtle

Scusa ma io lo uso sempre e sono di Milano

----------


## GINNY

E riesci???? Milano è in Lombardia! Come la Brianza  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## missturtle

:EEK!:  ti giuro che prima era possibile controllare dall'agenzia delle entrate!
Ora no  :Confused:  si vede che sto invecchiando

----------


## missturtle

Ora ricordo... scusa... http://www.aci.it/   "calcola il bollo" inserisci la targa e ti dice se ci sono pagamenti scoperti  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## GINNY

Macchè invecchiando!!!!!! qui cambiano le carte in tavola di giorno in giorno 
Ciao Cri

----------

